# led bulbs from where please



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, 
I have been trying to obtain led bulbs to fit the reading lamps in my autotrail (97). I did buy one bulb off the net but it was slightly too big for the lamp fitting and the terminal pins were a little further apart, can anyone please point me in the right direction. I have also read in another thread on this forum that led bulbs can be rather voltage sensitive, has anyone any information to offer on this. Thank you in advance, Alan.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying to obtain led bulbs to fit the reading lamps in my autotrail (97). I did buy one bulb off the net but it was slightly too big for the lamp fitting and the terminal pins were a little further apart, can anyone please point me in the right direction. I have also read in another thread on this forum that led bulbs can be rather voltage sensitive, has anyone any information to offer on this. Thank you in advance, Alan.


If they are original fitting, more likely to be a 12v halogen and there are a couple of different pin fittings.

LED types are a fairly recent invention.

Halfords a possibility but take the old one with you as a pattern. If it is a halogen, dont touch the bulb with bare fingers when you replace it as the grease on your fingers will affect the life of it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Does erneboy want 'normal halogen' replacements or modern efficient LEDs to fit the original fittings????


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Just changed all 11 of mine before we went skiing for christmas & new year got them from a company called Bedazzled on the web chap was called Richard co-incedantly!

They ain'y cheap I had been looking into a range from China at half the cost but the quality was really poor.

http://www.bedazzled.uk.com/ 01327 844 735

Cheers


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Erneboy,

I purchased a few led bulbs from this company. Good to deal with and fast delivery!! HERE

Can not advise about the type of pin fitting type you have, but most are available, but do check the size of the bulb and make sure it will fit into the holder. This site does state the actual bulb dimensions.

If you can get them I would try the warm light versions as they give of a softer warmer light than the more common blue light types. Make sure though that you buy the voltage regulated bulbs, as the first one I bought (although not from this company) had a tendency to oscillate On/Off great for a disco, but not what I wanted for the MH.

Also take a look on this site at the section for marine boat bulbs also as many of these are suitable.

regards,

Melvyn


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all
Funny this should come up, I was looking on the Cak Tanks website for something else and they list them site http://www.caktanks.co.uk/
From page 66 in the PDF catalogue
Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I fitted & tried a couple of 12v LED's in my van but had to mess with the connectors to get them to fit into the halogen fitting . . in the end I carefully soldered a couple of short lengths of [paperclip] wire to the bulbs and they fit & still work ok . . if you try this at home - make sure you fit the LED's in the sockets the right way round otherwise thay won't work. We leave one on all night to cast a soft light on the floor so we can see to go to the loo . . I removed the ones in the reading lights over the bed and exchanged them for 5w halogen which are still bright enough to read by without straining our eyes.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have a member on here called Thedish. He specialises in bulbs


stew


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Halogen Lamps*

Hi Vic, from where did you manage to get 5w halogens, i can only find the 10W ones
Best regards

Mike & Ann


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just bought one of these http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ultra-br....html?osCsid=b8439ff03da611d480a97577393372d4 & one of these http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-war....html?osCsid=b8439ff03da611d480a97577393372d4 for evaluation. They're a bit cheaper than the Bedazzled webby. I'll report back once they've been delivered & tried out in the van


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

*led lights*

try www litebulbs £5-£7 each i have not used them but price looks good any feedback would be appreciated

derek


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

thank you all for your help. I wanted led bulbs to replace my current halogen bulbs to reduce the power used. Thanks again very helpful, what a great resource this site is, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I got mine from here >CLICK<

Even if you don't buy from there the pictures are very good for identifying exactly what lamp you are replacing and what your replacement choices are.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I got mine early last year from UltraLEDs and they have performed brilliantly. They have been used regularly with no problems and they certainly cut down on battery usage.

Johnny F


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks again all, Alan


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought some off ebay and found them dissapointing. They are much brighter when on AC and i found the light very cold.In the end I changed them to 5w halogen bulbs that seem to give more light and at a softer colour temperature. 

I suspect you get what you pay for.....


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

If you really want to do the led thing on the cheap - you can buy some small downlighter units from Ikea for about £3 that are powered by 2x 1.5 volt batteries - they have a self adhesive back and can be stuck up anywhere... we've put some in our kitchen at home, but I'm considering sticking some in the van. - obviously no good for a 12v system... just an idea....

Chris


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi erneboy 
if you use the light for reading be carefull with led's they tend not to be as bright
would suggest you find out what wattage your original lamps are first

chris black:
i saw a pack of 3-3 led stick on lights at THE RANGE for £2.99 
dont know if batteries were included

http://www.therange.co.uk/page/home
Alan H


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

i bought a load from here 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Del-ko_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQpZ3QQtZkm

orders just before xmas arrived between xmas and new year.
Very pleased with the warm white 21 led units.


----------

